# CA security Suite problem



## hubgl (Dec 19, 2007)

I use CA Security Suite on both of my computers. I guess it works too well because it will not allow me to view videos on the net or even after I download to my desk top. I need to be able to view instructional videos for the online help required.
Is there some way to get the security to allow that?


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

If you downloaded the file, how exactly is it stopping you from viewing it? Do you get any error or alert?

Also, see if there is a setting in the CA suite to set the security lower. Some programs have a normal mode and a paranoid mode, for instance Counterspy.


----------



## hubgl (Dec 19, 2007)

It comes in when downloaded as a shock wave file. when I try to view it I get the error message that the security will not allow the action


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Is this a CA error or a Windows / IE / Shockwave error? What program are you using to play shockwave files, the shockwave player from Adobe for IE?


----------



## hubgl (Dec 19, 2007)

I think you have fixed my problem. I now can view the video. I cannot thank you enough. I have been struggling with this for quite a while. All I need was your idea as to where to look. thanks.
Maybe you can help with another small problem. When I download a zip file the CA security downloads it as a EFW file. I know I need to rename is to zip but I cannot seem to figure out how.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Go to Control Panel > Folder Options > View tab and then uncheck the "Hide file extentions for known file types" box. Then rename the file by typing a new file name and then add .zip at the end, such as myfile.zip. If you get a warning about changing the file extention click yes to allow the change.

Man that is one paranoid security suite you have. I love security as much as the next guy, but CA seems a bit overboard.

BMR777


----------



## Ajefferson (Mar 21, 2008)

I am also having a proplem with CA turning files into .efw. Does anyone know how to fix this issue with CA?


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

AJefferson, try the directions here and see if they help.

BMR777


----------



## bdawg211 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am also having some problems with CA being an overbearing security program. It blocks everything! Active X controls, video viewing programs, along with every single pop-up--even when it is a pop-up I am trying to open! I have even attempted to turn the firewall off and it will not let me. I turn the firewall to its lowest setting (or off) and it simply resets to the highest level of protection when I close the suite down or navigate away from the page. It is extremely frustrating!


----------

